# [RESOLVED] xorg (1.5/7.4) Primary Device is: ISA

## m1k0

Mam straszny problem z (podejrzewam, ze) z xorg-iem. Mianowicie, logi xorg-a wskazuja, ze widza tylko szyne ISA a ja mam karte na PCIe (Radeon X550)

Wiele razyt przeinstalowywalem xorga serwera, inputy, xf86-video-ati, fglrx to najnowsze (9.1) jak i starsze, libpciaccess, hal, dbus. W kazdym przypadku xorg nie widzi mi PCI.

Gdy recznie wpisuje BusID PCI:05:00:00 do konfiga, tez nie pomaga.

O dziwo, zadzialala i grafa VESA, ktora jakims cudem potrafi odpowiadac po ISA.

Pomocy, gdzie szukac i co zmieniac.

```
m1k0 # lspci

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]

05:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 secondary [Sapphire X550 Silent]

```

Pytania mniej istotne ale nurtujace.... e, do nowego watku -> Pytania o X-y

----------

## mbar

w kernelu

----------

## m1k0

co? Kernel przejrzałem wiele razy. Proszę zerknij i podpowiedz co może być źle

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257786

Z kernela starałęm się wyciąć co się da, aby oczyścić go z podejrzeń. Mam tylko sterownik VESA

----------

## mbar

nadal nie widzę .configa

----------

## m1k0

To jest odnośnik do załącznika, co by nie wklejać dużego teksta

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=181042

Zawiera również inne pliki

.config

Xorg.0.log

dmesg

messages

rc.log

xorg.conf.new

----------

## m1k0

```
$ grep -vE '^(#|$)' .config 

CONFIG_X86_32=y                                         

CONFIG_X86=y                                            

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig" 

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y                                   

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y                            

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y                           

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y                            

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y                  

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y                                

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y                             

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y                        

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y                             

CONFIG_MMU=y                                            

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y                                       

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y                                

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y                                  

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y                                    

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y                                

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y                           

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y                        

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y                         

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y                        

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y                             

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y                       

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y                      

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y                          

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y                        

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y                             

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y               

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y                               

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y                              

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y                                

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y                                   

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y                                      

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y                                     

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32                               

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""                                     

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y                                 

CONFIG_SWAP=y                                              

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y                                           

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y                                    

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y                                      

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y                                          

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y                                     

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18                                    

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y                         

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y                                  

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y                               

CONFIG_RELAY=y                                             

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y                                        

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y                                    

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""                                 

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y                                            

CONFIG_UID16=y                                             

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y                                    

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y                                          

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y                                      

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y                                           

CONFIG_PRINTK=y                                            

CONFIG_BUG=y                                               

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y                                          

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y                                   

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y                                        

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y                                         

CONFIG_FUTEX=y                                             

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y                                       

CONFIG_EPOLL=y                                             

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y                                          

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y                                           

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y                                           

CONFIG_SHMEM=y                                             

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y                                 

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y                                        

CONFIG_SLUB=y                                              

CONFIG_PROFILING=y                                         

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y                                          

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y                                     

CONFIG_KPROBES=y                                           

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y                   

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y                                        

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y                                 

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y                                      

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y                                   

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y                                 

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y                         

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y                                          

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y                                        

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0                                        

CONFIG_MODULES=y                                           

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y                                 

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y                                     

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y                               

CONFIG_KMOD=y                                              

CONFIG_BLOCK=y                                             

CONFIG_LBD=y                                               

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y                                  

CONFIG_LSF=y                                               

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y                                       

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y                                      

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y                                        

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y                                  

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y                                       

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y                                       

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"                               

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y                                 

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y                                       

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y                                      

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y                                             

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y                                   

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y                         

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y                               

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y                                       

CONFIG_X86_PC=y                                            

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y                    

CONFIG_MK8=y                                               

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y                                           

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y                                       

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6                                

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y                                          

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y                                   

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y                                        

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y                                         

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y                                      

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y                                

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y                             

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y                                           

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4                            

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y                                   

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y                                        

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y                                  

CONFIG_DMI=y                                               

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y                                 

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y                                       

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y                                     

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y                                    

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y                                       

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y                                           

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y                                  

CONFIG_VM86=y                                              

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y                                           

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y                                         

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y                                         

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000                              

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y                                           

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y                               

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y                             

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y                          

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y                               

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y                                    

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y                                           

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y                                 

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y                                  

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y                                

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4                                 

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y                                   

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1                                     

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y                                            

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y                                       

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y                                      

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y                               

CONFIG_MTRR=y                                              

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y                                    

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0                     

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1               

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y                                           

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y                                           

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y                                           

CONFIG_HZ=1000                                             

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y                                      

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000                             

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000                             

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y                                       

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y                        

CONFIG_PM=y                                                

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y                                          

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y                                           

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y                                   

CONFIG_ACPI=y                                              

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y                                        

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y                                       

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y                                 

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y                                  

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y                                   

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y                                           

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y                                      

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y                                       

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y                                          

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y                                         

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y                                    

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y                                      

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y                                          

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001                            

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y                                        

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE=y                             

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y                                           

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y                                     

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y                                        

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y                                       

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y                                      

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y                                          

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y                                    

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y                                    

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y                                     

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y                             

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y                  

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y                          

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y                            

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y                            

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y                             

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y                         

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y                                  

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y                                   

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y                              

CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=y                               

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y                                          

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y                               

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y                                 

CONFIG_PCI=y                                               

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y                                         

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y                                          

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y                                        

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y                                      

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y                                       

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y                                       

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y                                           

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y                                          

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG=y                                    

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y                                 

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y                                           

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y                                        

CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG=y                                         

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y                                            

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y                                       

CONFIG_ISA=y                                               

CONFIG_EISA=y                                              

CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING=y                                  

CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y                                     

CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y                                 

CONFIG_EISA_NAMES=y                                        

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y                                        

CONFIG_NET=y                                               

CONFIG_PACKET=y                                            

CONFIG_UNIX=y                                              

CONFIG_XFRM=y                                              

CONFIG_INET=y                                              

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y                                      

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y                                       

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y                                            

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y                                       

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y                                       

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y                          

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y                             

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y                                         

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y                                     

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y                                    

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"                            

CONFIG_IPV6=y                                              

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=m                                         

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y                         

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y                            

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y                                          

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y                               

CONFIG_BT=m                                                

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m                                          

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m                                            

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m                                         

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y                                     

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m                                           

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y                                 

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y                              

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m                                           

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m                                       

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"                  

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y                                        

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y                            

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y                                         

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y                                

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""                                   

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y                                         

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y                                       

CONFIG_PNP=y                                               

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y                                           

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y                                           

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y                                      

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y                                       

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16                                

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096                               

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y                                          

CONFIG_IDE=y                                               

CONFIG_SCSI=y                                              

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y                                          

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y                                      

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y                                      

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y                                        

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y                                        

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y                                 

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y                                        

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y                                       

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y                                    

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m                                    

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y                                    

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y                                     

CONFIG_ATA=y                                               

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y                                          

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y                                          

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y                                         

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y                                           

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y                                           

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y                                         

CONFIG_MD=y                                                

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y                                        

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y                                          

CONFIG_I2O=y                                               

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y                         

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y                                   

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y                                        

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y                              

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y                                        

CONFIG_TUN=y                                               

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y                                      

CONFIG_MII=y                                               

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y                                           

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y                                         

CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI=y                                    

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y                                        

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=y                                   

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y                                  

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=y                                   

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=y                                

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y                                        

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y                                      

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=y                                    

CONFIG_PPP=y                                               

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y                                     

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y                                         

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y                                      

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y                                       

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y                                       

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=y                                          

CONFIG_SLHC=y                                              

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y                                        

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y                                           

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y                               

CONFIG_INPUT=y                                             

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y                                    

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y                              

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280                        

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024                        

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y                                       

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y                                    

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y                                    

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y                                       

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y                                         

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y                                    

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y                               

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y                               

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y                                

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y                              

CONFIG_SERIO=y                                             

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y                                       

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y                                      

CONFIG_VT=y                                                

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y                              

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y                                        

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y                                        

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y                                       

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y                               

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y                                  

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y                                   

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y                                   

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4                              

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4                         

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y                                       

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y                               

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y                                       

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y                                       

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256                                

CONFIG_HVC_DRIVER=y                                        

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y                                         

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y                                     

CONFIG_RTC=y                                               

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y                                        

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256                                    

CONFIG_HPET=y                                              

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y                                      

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y                                         

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y                                           

CONFIG_I2C=y                                               

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y                                     

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y                                       

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y                                   

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y                                       

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y                        

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y                                      

CONFIG_HWMON=y                                             

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y                                    

CONFIG_THERMAL=y                                           

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y                                     

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y                                      

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m                                         

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m                                 

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y                                  

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y                                 

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m                                       

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m                                       

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m                                

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m                               

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m                               

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m                               

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m                               

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m                                

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m                                

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m                                

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m                                        

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=m                                        

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y                             

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y                           

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y                                   

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m                                   

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y                       

CONFIG_FB=y                                                

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y                                     

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y                                   

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y                                   

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y                                  

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y                                   

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y                                   

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y                                           

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y                                       

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y                            

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128                     

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y                                      

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y                                     

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y                               

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y                

CONFIG_FONTS=y                                             

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y                                          

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y                                         

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y                                    

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y                                    

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y                                     

CONFIG_LOGO=y                                              

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y                                   

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y                                  

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y                                

CONFIG_SOUND=y                                             

CONFIG_SND=y                                               

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y                                         

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y                                           

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y                                       

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y                                     

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y                                     

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y                                       

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y                                     

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y                                       

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y                               

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y                                 

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y                                      

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y                          

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y                                

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y                               

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y                                

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y                                       

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y                                   

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y                                    

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y                                       

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=y                                        

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y                                           

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y                                      

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y                                          

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y                                       

CONFIG_HID=y                                               

CONFIG_USB_HID=y                                           

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y                                       

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y                                  

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y                                 

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y                                 

CONFIG_USB=y                                               

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y                          

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y                                      

CONFIG_USB_MON=y                                           

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y                                      

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y                                      

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y                            

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y                                      

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y                                           

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y                                       

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y                                       

CONFIG_EDD=y                                               

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y                                   

CONFIG_DMIID=y                                             

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y                                           

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y                                     

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y                                 

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y                                           

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y                                     

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y                                 

CONFIG_JBD=y                                               

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y                                        

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y                                      

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y                                           

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y                                           

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y                                      

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y                                        

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y                                       

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y                                        

CONFIG_JOLIET=y                                            

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y                                            

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y                                           

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y                                            

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y                                          

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y                                           

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=852                            

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="utf8"                        

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y                                           

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y                                        

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y                                           

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y                                           

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y                                        

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y                                       

CONFIG_SYSFS=y                                             

CONFIG_TMPFS=y                                             

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y                                   

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y                                         

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y                                      

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y                               

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y                                            

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y                                            

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y                                          

CONFIG_NFSD=y                                              

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y                                           

CONFIG_LOCKD=y                                             

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y                                          

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y                                          

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y                                        

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y                                            

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y                                            

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y                                   

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp852"                              

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y                                   

CONFIG_NLS=y                                               

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf-8"                                 

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y                                  

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y                                  

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y                                         

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y                                     

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y                                     

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y                                    

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y                                          

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y                            

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y                            

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024                                     

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y                                       

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y                                    

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y                                          

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y                                      

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y                                 

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC_VALUE=0                  

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y                                       

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y                                  

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y                                 

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE=y                                       

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y                               

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y                                    

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y                                

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y                                      

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y                               

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y                                       

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0                                

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1                                

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2                              

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3                                

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y                                     

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0                             

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=y

CONFIG_KVM_AMD=y

CONFIG_LGUEST=y

CONFIG_VIRTIO=y

CONFIG_VIRTIO_RING=y

CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI=y

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

--

usunąłem komentarze

----------

## Kurt Steiner

m1k0, nie pisz posta pod postem jak również przeczytaj jeszcze raz regulamin zwracając uwagę na punkt 8.

----------

## gall

@m1k0: zakładasz takie bugi żeby developerom ciśnienie podnosić? Buga się precyzuje krótko zwięźle i logicznie. Jeśli oczekujesz od nich pomocy ułatwiaj im zadanie a nie dodawaj niepotrzebnej pracy.

----------

## m1k0

dla mnie jest to błąd,

nie bardzo mogłem znaleźć jakiekolwiek rozwiązanie a na domiar złego nie potrafię zlokalizować błędu, więc nie mogę sprecyzować gdzie jest błąd. Dla mnie to libpciaccess, ale nikt się ze mną z tym nie zgodził. Dla mbar to kernel. Posprawdzałęm to ale nie potrafię znaleźć tam jakiegoś problema... może i to kernel, próbowałem starego, co działał, próbowałem nowego ~ .28 też nie działa. Przejrzałem .config wiele razy (jest wklejony do tego wątku)

----------

## Drwisz

 *m1k0 wrote:*   

> Mam straszny problem z (podejrzewam, ze) z xorg-iem. Mianowicie, logi xorg-a wskazuja, ze widza tylko szyne ISA a ja mam karte na PCIe (Radeon X550)
> 
> Wiele razyt przeinstalowywalem xorga serwera, inputy, xf86-video-ati, fglrx to najnowsze (9.1) jak i starsze, libpciaccess, hal, dbus. W kazdym przypadku xorg nie widzi mi PCI.
> 
> Gdy recznie wpisuje BusID PCI:05:00:00 do konfiga, tez nie pomaga.
> ...

 

Jest późna godzina i może jestem ślepy. Ale kurde ja nie widzę z żadnej strony by karta była na szynie isa.

```
Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci 0000:05:00.0: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x30

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci 0000:05:00.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x473

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci 0000:05:00.0: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0xa7

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci 0000:05:00.0: Boot video device

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci 0000:05:00.1: calling quirk_cardbus_legacy+0x0/0x30

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci 0000:05:00.1: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x473

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci 0000:05:00.1: calling pci_fixup_video+0x0/0xa7

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: found MSI capability

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci_express 0000:00:0b.0:pcie00: allocate port service

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci_express 0000:00:0b.0:pcie03: allocate port service

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: found MSI capability

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pcieport-driver 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pcieport-driver 0000:00:0d.0: found MSI capability

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci_express 0000:00:0d.0:pcie00: allocate port service

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci_express 0000:00:0d.0:pcie03: allocate port service

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: found MSI capability

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie00: allocate port service

Feb  5 12:54:12 m1k0 pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie03: allocate port service
```

To z twojego messages.

Dobrej nocy.

----------

## m1k0

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jest późna godzina i może jestem ślepy. Ale kurde ja nie widzę z żadnej strony by karta była na szynie isa.
> 
> 

 

To jest problem. Karta jest PCIe a xorg (Xorg.0.log) nie skanuje szyny PCI (nie widać tego w logu)

wychodzi na to, że libpciaccess potrzebuje /sys/bus/pci/devices a ja tego nie mam

Jak to ustawić w kernelu?

----------

## Drwisz

Zapędziłeś się troszkę. Sterownik Vesa jest baaardzo stary i mam wrażenie, że po prostu korzysta  ze starego sposobu transportu. Jest sterownikiem uniwersalnym a więc, co za tym idzie musi się uruchamiać na każdym sprzęcie (nawet na karcie "tseng", hicie z lat 1 "kwaka"). Te stare karty to szyna ISA. Zresztą http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/ISA.html.

----------

## m1k0

Aktualizacja systemu do openrc spowodowała, że zniknął mi udev z inita a co z tym się wiązało nie miałem montowanego /sys/..

libpciaccess korzysta z /sys/ do pobrania informacji o urządzeniach na szynach PCI.

----------

## SlashBeast

Udev chyba nie ma kontrolii nad /sys, tyle co na jego postawie tworzy nody w /dev z tego co widze.

Montowaniem /sys zajmuje sie /etc/init.d/sysfs

edit:

Wróc, udev  sprawdza czy istnieje sysfs, jak tak to go odpala (w depsach).

udev jest w runlevelu sysinit

----------

## m1k0

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> udev jest w runlevelu sysinit

 

powinien być, ale jakoś czarodziejsko przestał być po przygodzie z openrc.

Naprawione, rozwiązane.

Ale walczę dalej bo sterowanik radeon mi działa a glrx ciągle nie

----------

